# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  dvd mljecna staza

## koksy

Narucila sam ga 4.3. Dobila sam obavijest na mail da cu uskoro dobiti potvrdu o narudzbi ali eto, 3 tjedna kasnije jos uvijek nista. Nije da mi je hitno ali znam da kad sam kupovala majice islo je puuuno brze. Pa eto, ako ste mozda previdjeli moju narudzbu da vas malo podsjetim...

----------


## pinocchio

išla sam gledati i fakat nisam poslala:/ to je bio moj treći dan u uredu tako da molim isprike za deeeebelo kašnjenje. šaljemo danas. :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ma sve ok! Bitno da smo rijesile problem! Hvala!

----------

